# Clear liquid coming out of pregnant cat's teats.



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I have a pregnant cat she should be due any day now, she has crusty milk discharge, but today I noticed a clear liquid coming out in very small amounts when presure is added to the area, should I be conserned?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

No, it's not normal. She should give birth tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I really hope it's soon, the suspence is killing me! I keep thinking, okay, today's the day!(spoiler alert-is wasn't)


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It could be earlier. I know how you feel. 

I suggest getting her spayed as soon as her kittens are weaned. Vets will spay nursing cats but the kittens could infect the incision site while they're nursing. Good luck.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I know, was already planning on it.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

She was just now looking around, and when I turned my back she went to a small box hidden in the corner of the room, is exibiting nesting behaviors?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yes! It won't be long before she goes into labor.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

Should I leave her alone without any other cats, and leave the room, or should I make sure every thing is doing okay?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

No other cats. She should be able to handle everything herself but some cats will need help. If she trusts you, she won't mind you being there.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She'd probably prefer to be alone but some cats like for their owners to be there. I think it's best to leave her. Check back in about 30-60 minutes.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

Okay.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

How old is she?


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

2 or 3 years old, has had litters accidental before, because the last time she got pregnant even before her first litter was weaned, but we won't let her outside again until we spay her.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, okay. She can handle everything. You shouldn't have anything to worry about


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I usually sleep in her room, should I leave her be tonight?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

She should have them all before tonight. I don't think she'll mind if you sleep in her room.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Best of luck to you and Mamacat!


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

Dotty.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

I'm not sure, but I thought I saw a few small contractions, She also just had diarrhea.


----------



## malichaibarks (11 mo ago)

The little kittens are now always running around...
getting into mischief!


----------

